# Congratulations Credit Agricole!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

https://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/11464.0.html

Congratulations to Credit Agricole rider Mark Renshaw on winning today's stage in the Tour Down Under on a 595!










*[email protected]*


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

*And also to Julian Dean...*

...who now has a white & black New Zealand national champ jersey to match his white & black 595.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up on this one. Looks like it was a good weekend for the boys!

http://www.cyclingnz.com/cnz3_news.php?n=2057










*[email protected]*


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Look at the quads on that boy, Mark! Good thing the 595 is so stout.


----------

